# Drawing Competition



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Most of you will think im all man, well i thought id start a drawing competition to show i do have a gay side, just like outlaw

so heres a picture of a flower

whats your picture of and why?


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine is what I am putting on the posters I am putting around my local area. You have made me realise it's just not right...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

JoeyRamone said:


> Mine is what I am putting on the posters I am putting around my local area. You have made me realise it's just not right...


good effort, although your picture is perhaps suggesting that the problem is with ginger women and driving but really they are all to blame


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

did this on microsoft paint for an old thread. Spent a little time on it (work time

had to edit his tattoo for him (dont think he had this in mind but nevermind!)


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Syko said:


>


New logo maybe?????


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yeah 

Mine the best just because its got UK Muscle on there :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


>


I kind of like it tbh!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

whats happening there?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I kind of like it tbh!


i agree, i think it might be winning


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> i agree, i think it might be winning


Is there any specific criteria you are judging on, or just anything goes!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

SiPhil said:


>


lmao!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is there any specific criteria you are judging on, or just anything goes!!


just anything goes like


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


>


Si, could you tell is if:

a. its a snotty dinosaur?

b. his tail is at the back or is that a huge dino poo?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

One more before I go collapse in bed. 3 hours sleep last night, not going to last much longer.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Si, could you tell is if:
> 
> a. its a snotty dinosaur?
> 
> b. his tail is at the back or is that a huge dino poo?


Was supposed to be a woman. Best I can do in the 20 seconds it took to draw it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Was supposed to be a woman. Best I can do in the 20 seconds it took to draw it.


Oh im happy either way. And nice lady boi. she/he is hot!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh im happy either way. And nice lady boi. she/he is hot!


Not a ladyboy, that's a filipina. Friend off my gf's facebook.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Not a ladyboy, that's a filipina. Friend off my gf's facebook.


She fancy ****ing a 20 stone English bloke?? sure i could fine one!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Not a ladyboy, that's a filipina. Friend off my gf's facebook.


Shes got a cock. She is a man!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> She fancy ****ing a 20 stone English bloke?? sure i could fine one!


But im 15 stone mate :confused1: lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> But im 15 stone mate :confused1: lol


Im not, id hammer that all day!

I imagine it would look a bit like this










filfuk.bmp


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I just knocked this up in MSpaint, not bad for a few minutes work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> I just knocked this up in MSpaint, not bad for a few minutes work.


You got skills!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

See if you can recognise who this is lol!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

You draw c0cks with such care, detail and attention.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

UnitedFan said:


> You draw c0cks with such care, detail and attention.


I know. zoom mode on paint and the pencil tool. all you need!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

UnitedFan said:


> You draw c0cks with such care, detail and attention.


x2 pmsl


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Reps for my time (1o mins  )


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

defdaz said:


>


Awesome. Though I fear you will be marked down for the lack of an ejaculating penis. Something I now realise all pictures need :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JoeyRamone said:


> Awesome. Though I fear you will be marked down for the lack of an ejaculating penis. Something I now realise all pictures need :thumbup1:


Yeah, just add a c.ock. makes every picture funny.


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Reps for my time (1o mins  )


You've squeezed too many reps out of me :lol:

Although it did make me laugh!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Ninja cock. FPMSL


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


>


Your new avi right there!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LOVE IT AC! :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

UnitedFan said:


> Your new avi right there!


lol got to be.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

But you forgot the cock and balls:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Added thw cock and balls especially for Powerhouse
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That more like it!!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

This thread makes me want to start a photoshop tennis thread again. So much win, I mean cocks, here


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> But you forgot the cock and balls:


LOL!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> This thread makes me want to start a photoshop tennis thread again. So much win, I mean cocks, here


Photoshop is too easy. Paint is where its at!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> LOL!!


as i was doing it, i couldnt work out why the girl was grey/green!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> as i was doing it, i couldnt work out why the girl was grey/green!


Tried to match the colour hue of the original to make it seem more realistic mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Tried to match the colour hue of the original to make it seem more realistic mate


And that you did. (i also matched the colour for her balls and shaft if you noticed lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I did, you are a true artist PHMG! :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> View attachment 44986


That is calling out to be a dick head. Someone......if you dont then i will!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


You got the right idea, just need to neaten up the edges (a thin black line can help with this).


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That is calling out to be a dick head. Someone......if you dont then i will!!


already done a dickhead on the previous page


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That is calling out to be a dick head. Someone......if you dont then i will!!




Not as good with drawing as some :whistling:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

she is doing a deadlift

get it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Syko said:


> Not as good with drawing as some :whistling:


its the thought that counts pal


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> its the thought that counts pal


Get on crapper, i got to do some work


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

frowningbudda said:


> View attachment 44989


beautiful :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> View attachment 44989


Reps for the ball sack on that. Needs a few hairs next time though lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

It's good to know there are more immature people out there!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

We miss you pea, come back


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Syko said:


> We miss you pea, come back


Where is he??


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Not got a clue, not been on much


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

frowningbudda said:


> View attachment 44989


The ball sack on that is a beaut.

You don't get things like this on The Antiques Roadshow.

"Ah yes, you can tell by the shading of the testicle that this artist is very fond of his genitalia. This is most definitely from the Artist formerly known as Frowning Budda from the early Renaissance period and I'd insure it from anywhere between £1000 and £1200."


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

UnitedFan said:


> The ball sack on that is a beaut.
> 
> You don't get things like this on The Antiques Roadshow.
> 
> "Ah yes, you can tell by the shading of the testicle that this artist is very fond of his genitalia. This is most definitely from the Artist formerly known as Frowning Budda from the early Renaissance period and I'd insure it from anywhere between £1000 and £1200."


"oh, thats nice. But it means too much to us to sell it.....unless it was worth a little bit more!!!"


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Have I won? LMAO!  :lol:

There's even a wee bit of boobage for the men!  :thumb:

I'm thinking of all your needs!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

RedKola said:


> Have I won? LMAO!  :lol:
> 
> There's even a wee bit of boobage for the men!  :thumb:
> 
> I'm thinking of all your needs!


You have a lot to learn. No c0ck, no sperm, no nothing. T1ts don't cut it, need a bit of fanny or at the very least bush or camel toe. Come back with a bit of comedy c0ck.

(good drawings by the way)

Fcker photobucket deemed my pics not appropriate and deleted them.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i have attached my drawing, but is so micro you cannot see it.

its a very detailed drawing of the entire galaxy featuring mike myers as the annoying c*nt.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a picture of a gentleman taking a dump on his b!tch,


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> It's a picture of a gentleman taking a dump on his b!tch,


i beleive the technical term for this is "TARMACKING" fPmpl :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

:laugh:



Ashcrapper said:


>


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> It's a picture of a gentleman taking a dump on his b!tch,


is he a gentleman because he is wearing a gentleman's hat?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> is he a gentleman because he is wearing a gentleman's hat?


No he asked her politely before taking a pony on her chest.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

craftybutcher said:


> No he asked her politely before taking a pony on her chest.


he's a bit loose too, do you think he mentioned that?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> he's a bit loose too, do you think he mentioned that?


Are we keeping the pics going then (co.ck ones obviously), if we are i might knock something up (yuck!)


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I think Ash's Teenage Mutant Ninja Spunking Cock wins to be honest. Simple yet elegant.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> I think Ash's Teenage Mutant Ninja Spunking Cock wins to be honest. Simple yet elegant.


WOAH WOAH WOAH!!!!! were not finished yet!! Im working on one!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

We still going. Cos i have (what i feel) is a good one!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

depending on what you come up with I may have to respond


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Now that is true mass! :


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

tremendous!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hahahaha! excellent


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

the attention to detail on the bell end is truly remarkable sir.

Ashcrapper, can you top that?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

craftybutcher said:


> I think Ash's Teenage Mutant Ninja Spunking Cock wins to be honest. Simple yet elegant.


nothing has got close to SiPhils effort, i still laugh about it now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> nothing has got close to SiPhils effort, i still laugh about it now


What about truemass (above), but yeah, siphill's was awesome...shi.t, but awesome!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

NJeeds abit of ginger plummage on this thread methinks


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

How do you embed a picture on here so it comes up on the screen?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What about truemass (above), but yeah, siphill's was awesome...shi.t, but awesome!!


see the problem is its all getting a bit samey

everyone likes a bit of c0ck but theres nothing really orginal coming through now

Siphils was new and original and it was clear that he had put his whole mood into the design

I dont even think that the lack of colour let it down


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> How do you embed a picture on here so it comes up on the screen?


add it as an attachment maybe?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> see the problem is its all getting a bit samey
> 
> everyone likes a bit of c0ck but theres nothing really orginal coming through now
> 
> ...


Ok,

new direction...new direction.

But coc.ks are just funny.

Coc.ks on protein tubs, thats got to be funny!

But i see your point.

Give me some sort of idea what you think, cos everything i think of is related to sex for some reason!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BillC said:


> NJeeds abit of ginger plummage on this thread methinks


I like it. Even the one obese leg on the woman turns me on. Might go start my jelqing session early today.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> How do you embed a picture on here so it comes up on the screen?


Either add as attachment or host on a site then embed url. Keep em coming!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Sis is gone now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Either add as attachment or host on a site then embed url. Keep em coming!


You do one too. Remember, we are moving away from cocks now.

cock

cock

cock.

Haha, cock is not starred lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Sis is gone now.


But it.s memory lives on!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You do one too. Remember, we are moving away from cocks now.
> 
> cock
> 
> ...


Nor is ****


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You do one too. Remember, we are moving away from cocks now.
> 
> cock
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that's where my imagination runs out


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Nor is ****


Is for me, i treid when i wrote cock lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

The one weird thing is if you type your password in and click post it shows up as stars. Look

*********

Mental


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> The one weird thing is if you type your password in and click post it shows up as stars. Look
> 
> *********
> 
> Mental


mingenuggets

edit, no it doesnt!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ************
> 
> edit, no it doesnt!


? I see stars though


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

craftybutcher said:


> The one weird thing is if you type your password in and click post it shows up as stars. Look
> 
> *********
> 
> Mental


Reminds me of a hilarious irc chat I saw on bash. Seen so many kids fall for that on game chats and get their accounts hacked


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Haven't been on bash in ages. I used to use it for humerous updates.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> ? I see stars though


Really, maybe some else should try as well :thumb:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

How strange. I just went on bash, clicked random and the first one to come up was the password one!

Cthon98: hey, if you type in your pw, it will show as stars

Cthon98: ********* see!

AzureDiamond: hunter2

AzureDiamond: doesnt look like stars to me

Cthon98: AzureDiamond *******

Cthon98: thats what I see

AzureDiamond: oh, really?

Cthon98: Absolutely

AzureDiamond: you can go hunter2 my hunter2-ing hunter2

AzureDiamond: haha, does that look funny to you?

Cthon98: lol, yes. See, when YOU type hunter2, it shows to us as *******

AzureDiamond: thats neat, I didnt know IRC did that

Cthon98: yep, no matter how many times you type hunter2, it will show to us as *******

AzureDiamond: awesome!

AzureDiamond: wait, how do you know my pw?

Cthon98: er, I just copy pasted YOUR ******'s and it appears to YOU as hunter2 cause its your pw

AzureDiamond: oh, ok.

What's the replacement for cock then in this competition?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Quick one



Poster design I'm working on...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> How strange. I just went on bash, clicked random and the first one to come up was the password one!
> 
> Cthon98: hey, if you type in your pw, it will show as stars
> 
> ...


i refuse to believe someone could be that stupid!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> Quick one
> 
> View attachment 45011
> 
> ...


great, now im going to have to wa.nk again (cos of boobs, no the afro man)


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> What's the replacement for cock then in this competition?


Good point. Nothing funnier than a willy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Good point. Nothing funnier than a willy.


Do we ignore the op and add a cock to more random things or what?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes! Unless anyone else has some decent ideas?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Its not a cock.


Was missing something....fixed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BillC said:


> Was missing something....fixed


Good fix BillC


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

COCKzuki


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> COCKzuki


Im being picky, but if only you had matched the line colour :cursing:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I used paintbrush mate. I couldve used potatoshop :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> is he a gentleman because he is wearing a gentleman's hat?


thats a magic hat, blessed by harry potter himself.

by saying the words. ''El poopior manus tittus'' it allows you to dump on any B cup and above woman.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


>


lol that deserves reps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Turn out Lois Griffin is a real ginger. But there is a suprise!!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hahaha ^^


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Cock


At least give it a cock!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

You've just ruined family guy for me. Forever.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

thought I'd leave that to you mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> You've just ruined family guy for me. Forever.


I kind of felt bad doing it, but then after, i thought she still looked hot, so all good!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I kind of felt bad doing it, but then after, i thought she still looked hot, so all good!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You are completely shameless


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

this reminds me of superbad and the kid drawing all those cocks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> this reminds me of superbad and the kid drawing all those cocks


Thats kind of mine and ash's style, but he cheats and wont use sh.itty ms paint.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ceLRYVolOl0[/MEDIA]]





skip to 0:50 lol


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Turn out Lois Griffin is a real ginger. But there is a suprise!!!!


Hahahaha :lol: :lol:

There is so much detail! x


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you reckon in another universe there is an internet forum full of cocks drawing pictures of wannabe bb'ers?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Now this one is strange...i know!


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Now this one is strange...i know!


Who is that based on? :lol:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Now this one is strange...i know!


No! That's impossible! A cock.... on another cock? :surrender: :surrender:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> No! That's impossible! A cock.... on another cock? :surrender: :surrender:


I could have paradoxed it and kept puting one on the other, but the boss came in lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Who is that based on? :lol:


Thats you babes!!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I could have paradoxed it and kept puting one on the other, but the boss came in lol.


You've got my mind full of ideas now, Eschers cock? The impossible triangle of cocks? The cock possibilities are endless. You are a visionary.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats you babes!!


Thanks, i told you not to tell anyone!! :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


>


I dont know what it is...but i like it!!

Nike tick for a mouth too.

(and blended stealth cock)


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

God you make me feel old. [/FACEPALM]

That's Berk from Trapdoor


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> God you make me feel old. [/FACEPALM]
> 
> That's Berk from Trapdoor


nope sorry!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hows this:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Very good *applause*


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Very good *applause*


Was going to go for jizzing on the chicks (chicks being fit girls) but that would have broken my strict no photoshop rule!


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hows this:


Hahaha- where you getting the time to do this lol :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Hahaha- where you getting the time to do this lol :thumb:


You know me, im not interfering if everything is running right, meaning i can sit back, relax and admire my hand work!!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Baked potato (with lettuce and tomato) from the chippy


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

From hungry to horny in a few clicks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> From hungry to horny in a few clicks


Now how much better is that eric. comeon!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A classic for you:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You know me, im not interfering if everything is running right, meaning i can sit back, relax and admire my hand work!!


So poor Dan is slaving away while your on here :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> So poor Dan is slaving away while your on here :thumb:


No, dans putting in some positive input into my pictures!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Andy Wall Hole version

get in


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol.. your both doing it. Would be so funny if John came down now and saw you both drawing cocks :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Do what you can with this.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

aa_sexy said:


> So poor Dan is slaving away while your on here :thumb:


are you are real girl?

ill be disapointed if youre not coz i have often charmed up dudes on here based on the avatar and got them to agree to sleep with me and then i realise they are dudes

like my picture?


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes I'm a real girl lol

I'm powerhousemcgru's fiance


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

aa_sexy said:


> Yes I'm a real girl lol
> 
> I'm powerhousemcgru's fiance


i see you like good drawers

its a good job he got there first :cool2:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

there


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

How's this bad boi the siphil lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> there


Weak. You are never going to get hot girls without shock and awe tactics!


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> How's this bad boi the siphil lol:


You definately have a strange imagination :lol: :tongue:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha, wish I could draw. When I draw with a mouse it looks like a 3 year old drawing.

Would rep but need to spread it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Haha, wish I could draw. When I draw with a mouse it looks like a 3 year old drawing.
> 
> Would rep but need to spread it.


what i do is draw it from a distance (looks a little off) then zoom in and sort off cut off the points that dont follow the line, then colour them out. simples!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Classics ahoy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> You definately have a strange imagination :lol: :tongue:


And its why you laugh at me non stop as im super :cool2:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Classics ahoy


Cant argue with that (maybe a little shading on the bell...come on crafty, we need to take this to the next level now).


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And its why you laugh at me non stop as im super :cool2:


You don't draw cocks all the time when your at home lol :whistling:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Weak. You are never going to get hot girls without shock and awe tactics!


hot girls dont just like c0ck you know


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> You don't draw cocks all the time when your at home lol :whistling:


No, i ignore you till you start climbing all over we!!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> You don't draw cocks all the time when your at home lol :whistling:


I bet he's always playing with one though!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> I bet he's always playing with one though!


I've already explained to her that it is called jelqing and she will be thanking me in a month when my cock goes from 3 inches erect to 4!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I've already explained to her that it is called jelqing and she will be thanking me in a month when my cock goes from 3 inches erect to 4!!


I knew you were lying a few months ago when you said your c0ck was an average 6 inches. No way I thought, he looks like he's a 3 incher.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> I knew you were lying a few months ago when you said your c0ck was an average 6 inches. No way I thought, he looks like he's a 3 incher.


Even if it was, aa_sexy minge is only 2 inches deep, so thats an inch wasted already. Hell of a good at deepthroat though!

Well, i say deep (just past the teeth really!!)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

this thread is brilliant


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Even if it was, aa_sexy minge is only 2 inches deep, so thats an inch wasted already. Hell of a good at deepthroat though!
> 
> Well, i say deep (just past the teeth really!!)


Teeth??? You have to be joking!! :whistling:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KRS said:


>


Thats great vain detail.

We still doing these today?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

mikex101 said:


>


I like it! and you just know there's a beast of a cock inside the trousers. Sometimes its more about what you can't see than you can. This picture has both. 9/10 I'd say


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, that means alot to me.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

the vein detail is beautiful. a wonderful effort


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry guys, been on site. Will post some pics in a bit for a laugh!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

angry penis! lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

SiPhil said:


>


 :lol:

its like the second coming


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Si, thats a bit disturbed mate. lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Si, thats a bit disturbed mate. lol


That's why I love this forum, I can project out my weird sense of humour on everyone.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome drawing Si!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bit of SCAT for you:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

si...you cant do that!!!

Can you?? lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

reminds me of macdonalds that


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha, there's an idea. Powerhouse, make a maccy D giant M with cum spilling c0cks.


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Funny thread, reminds me of times when i have been bored at work and ended up cock editing the newspaper. Great read for the next person.


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thought i would add to the collection. I could of done with the original to abuse as this one is a bit small.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Paul C said:


> Thought i would add to the collection. I could of done with the original to abuse as this one is a bit small.
> 
> View attachment 52183


oh its on!!!!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

He did give you a bigger willy than you actually have. At least thank him for that.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

A brown hampton, have you been abusing the MT2 again :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> A brown hampton, have you been abusing the MT2 again :lol:


dont be silly mate, after the age of 22 everyone gets a brown willy!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

That's just the excuse a dirty bugger uses who in reality needs to give his todger a scrubbing with some soap.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> That's just the excuse a dirty bugger uses who in reality needs to give his todger a scrubbing with some soap.


i cant scrub it as i tried before and it spat at me!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't get this fvcker to upload¬!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I can't get this fvcker to upload¬!!!!!


Come on smitch!! is it really that hard! (no pun intended


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mate, i'm a proper spastic when it comes to computers. Working in IT you'd think i might actually have half a clue!!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> View attachment 52192


Def a new avi for you i think!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Shall we start a game of "MS Paint Tennis"?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Shall we start a game of "MS Paint Tennis"?


how does it work. Like actual tennis lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty much.

Somebody posts one image then the next person takes said image pastes it into mspaint and makes on edit then uploads (volleys) it back to forum.

Rules are simple dont change image size from original and any anti aliasing means you are a gay and used photoshop.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Somebody posts one image then the next person takes said image pastes it into mspaint and makes on edit then uploads (volleys) it back to forum.
> 
> Rules are simple dont change image size from original and any anti aliasing means you are a gay and used photoshop.


ok, you start.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Right go


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Photoshop tennis is better. mspaint means more cocks though


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm liking the sound of this...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

attached cos imageshack will delete. same size when clicked though.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah imageshack sucks for cocks



Ihave a feeling this will turn into one collage of cock


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

I was too late! 

I'm posting mine anyway :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> View attachment 52194


Bet she loves having a a face like a plasterers radio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish you'd hit f5 before posting


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> View attachment 52187


Fair play to you mate, good effort. Lmao. Reps for that one.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Well that went well.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

F5 you numpty

Your semen makes me gag....that came out wrong but I'm leaving it there for the fun of it.

It looks so life like


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Bored on nightshift, this is all i could be bothered to do.


----------

